# Considering move to Kingston or Hamilton (ish) or Niagara Ontario, any advice??



## leroynicola (Feb 18, 2015)

We have recd PR papers (finally yaaayy!!) and have decided that we would like to settle in Ontario, preferably Kingston, but also considering Stoney Creek area in Hamilton if work dictates this but we also like the Niagara region too!!. We are coming out in December to assess schools, employment agencies and real estate and we have visited Kingston before and loved it but we are unsure as to how easy my husband will be able to secure work. My husband served for 22 year RAF, with electrical engineering background but his later years he worked within IT and since leaving Air Force has worked within IT Security. My children are 14 an 4, so I know will be quite difficult with my eldest sons age although he is keen to come. Does anybody know if there are any expats that have moved to any of these areas and any advice that can be offered or groups available for further advice. We would like to move as soon as poss for our children to start living their new lives in Canada and would just like to hear from someone who can assist us at all? Very varied in our areas I know so may not be easy to help us but if you could, would be a great start! 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

This is a bit of a 'chicken or the egg' kind of question. I see no sense spending time researching schools, real estate, etc. in Kingston if you end up living in Hamilton or vice versa. 

I would sugggest taking it one step at a time. What is the top priority? I'd guess it is finding a job. But you may want to put location first and then only look for work in that area, it's up to you. What I would say you need to do though is pick ONE as your priority and then start with that.

If it is a job, I would phone (Skype) a few recruitment agencies and discuss your plans with them. They may steer you in a particular direction. Just remember though that they are interested in making money and that can colour what they say or how much time they will spend talking to you if they don't think you are likely to end up in their area. So phone some in each area you are considering.

You can also phone and talk to Ontario Employment Resource Centres (government department) to discuss your prospects in various locations.
Ontario Employment Resource Centres

If you put choosing a location first,then I would start with looking at the Real Estate Listings in Canada: houses, condos, land, property | REALTOR.ca website to get a feel for prices. If you are coming with money from a house sale in England, then the differences in house pricing could be a major factor depending on what you can afford. There are definite differences in average house prices from one area to another.

I'd put schools last and that is simply because we don't worry about that as much as people do in the UK. Read here: Getting to Better Schools | Literary Review of Canada While there are 'better' or 'worse' schools, generally speaking, the vast majority of schools in Canada are good. It is nowhere near as common for a family to move to get into the catchement area of a 'better' school as you are used to in England. 

To prove that, google for 'england moving to get a good school' and you will get lots of links that relate to that. Then google 'canada(or more specifically ontario but it doesn't matter which you search) moving to get a good school' and see what you find. Nothing.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

IT job opportunities are going to be much more plentiful in and around Toronto than they will be in Kingston or Hamilton. So I suspect that your husband will find it easier finding a job in Toronto. You can get there from Hamilton on the GO train but it might be better to consider living somewhere closer to Toronto (e.g. Oakville) to lower commuting time and costs. 

I am in IT and now work from home full-time. It's hard to get a telecommuting position straight off but it would mean that you could live anywhere there is a decent internet connection.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, there are more IT jobs in Toronto as compared to Kingston and Hamilton. But there is also more competition for these jobs. 
Cost of living of living will be lower in Hamilton and Kingston, even if you have to commute from Hamilton to Toronto. So depending on what kind of IT you are, looking outside of Toronto may not be a bad idea. Unless you typically are looking for a corporate IT job in Finance.


----------



## scrappygal (Sep 22, 2015)

We live in the Niagara Region and DH is an IT professional. Jobs will be much more plentiful living closer to Toronto (Kingston or Hamilton). That being said, the housing is also more expensive. Our house in Niagara Region was about $150K less expensive than it would be in Vancouver BC or Toronto. 

Another possibility is look into the GO train, which goes from the Kingston/Hamilton area (it does go all the way to Niagara, but takes awhile). If you are willing to commute, you may be able to get a job closer to the city, avoid traffic and enjoy lower housing costs.

As far as schools, I have kids in the same age range and I've found that's less of an issue considering there's such a range of government provided schools. You can do:

Catholic school (one parent must be Catholic-baptised even works, if you aren't and the school needs space for someone, it's my understanding you may get outted, but could attend until that point) all of these require inexpensive basic uniform-navy blue & white dress clothes from JK on.

Public school-depends on the area as to whether it's good or not-there are sources on the internet that rank them or you can talk to a real estate agent in the area, they should know which areas to stick to as the standards are very different amoung schools-DH's Best friend's kids go to a rougher neighborhood school across town that does not have great marks, but we are in a more upscale neighborhood and our school and the nearby one that my nieces attend are just as good as the Catholic or local private schools.

French Immersion-this begins in Grade 1 as of last year, so your 14 year old will be too old, but your 4 year old would start in JK (Jr. Kindergarten) then SK and you'd have the opportunity to switch to French Immersion, many times at another local public school. It is my understanding that there's also Catholic French Immersion-I'm not sure what age that starts at as my kids are in public-up until last year one started French Immersion at Grade 4, so not sure if the Catholic school board is still adhering to that or not. French immersion means 1/2 of their classes are in French, 1/2 are in English. Regardless, all Grade 4 students take French class at school.

French school-Unless one parent is Francophone (French is first language) it's my understanding you probably would not qualify for this as all communications with school to students and parents are only in French.

Also note that school here is Sept-June (Labour day until last week of June-only July and August are off) and that the cut off date for grade is December 31, so if your child will be 5 by December 31, they'd be in Sr. Kindergarten this year.

The advantages that we've found to the Niagara area are that it's beautiful and the weather is not as harsh as further north or even Buffalo, NY. We also like that we're within an hour to the border if we want a larger variety of shopping options or even travel options. For example, it's often much less expensive for us to travel to see my parents if we fly from Buffalo, NY rather than Toronto. The Canadian v. US dollar right now doesn't make things much cheaper in the US, but when we first moved here, it was much cheaper to do most of our shopping in the states.


----------



## Alcat2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

leroynicola said:


> We have recd PR papers (finally yaaayy!!) and have decided that we would like to settle in Ontario, preferably Kingston, but also considering Stoney Creek area in Hamilton if work dictates this but we also like the Niagara region too!!. We are coming out in December to assess schools, employment agencies and real estate and we have visited Kingston before and loved it but we are unsure as to how easy my husband will be able to secure work. My husband served for 22 year RAF, with electrical engineering background but his later years he worked within IT and since leaving Air Force has worked within IT Security. My children are 14 an 4, so I know will be quite difficult with my eldest sons age although he is keen to come. Does anybody know if there are any expats that have moved to any of these areas and any advice that can be offered or groups available for further advice. We would like to move as soon as poss for our children to start living their new lives in Canada and would just like to hear from someone who can assist us at all? Very varied in our areas I know so may not be easy to help us but if you could, would be a great start!
> Many thanks in advance


Hi

My wife and I are in the same position as you. i.e. we now have our PR status and looking to move over to Ontario. We also have two daughters aged 3+ 5. 
We have been over on a 'recce' to see Hamilton, Dundas, and Burlington. Gearing towards Dundas or west 'mountain' Hamilton. Bur is really nice, but as others have said little more expensive. 


God luck in your decision and plans, keep us all updated


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

scrappygal said:


> As far as schools, I have kids in the same age range and I've found that's less of an issue considering there's such a range of government provided schools. You can do:
> 
> Catholic school (one parent must be Catholic-baptised even works, if you aren't and the school needs space for someone, it's my understanding you may get outted, but could attend until that point) all of these require inexpensive basic uniform-navy blue & white dress clothes from JK on.



Old post but I am just noticing this now. The information provided is completely wrong. 

First, since full funding was extended to Catholic schools (it used to be that tuition fees had to be paid from grade 11 on but that changed in the late '80s when I was attending a Catholic high school) it is no longer necessary to have a Catholic parent. Hell, Muslims now attend Catholic schools. 

Second, uniforms only exist in high school. Grade school kids do not wear uniforms. And each school chooses it own uniform colours so no, navy blue is not required. The school I attended had burgundy as its colour (and still does to this day), not navy blue.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I remember that in 2010, the local catholic school board asked if we had a baptismal certificate.
Looked it up to see what is valid now, and my advise is: check with the catholic school board of the region you are going to live!

For Halton:


> Roman or Eastern Rite Catholic baptismal certificate. If the child has no Roman/Eastern Rite Catholic baptismal certificate, the child may be admitted if one parent can provide a Roman/Eastern Rite Catholic baptismal certificate.


Registration Information


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> I remember that in 2010, the local catholic school board asked if we had a baptismal certificate.
> Looked it up to see what is valid now, and my advise is: check with the catholic school board of the region you are going to live!
> 
> For Halton:
> ...



While that may be their official stance, because of full funding the _Education Act_ prevents them from refusing a non-Catholic student.

This story was in the news recently:


http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/..._ontario_court_weighs_religion_exemption.html




> *While the act allows people of all faiths to attend Catholic schools provided they also take religion courses*, a proviso allows parents to request an exemption for their children from “any program or course of study in religious education” by writing to the board.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I wasn't aware of that, colchar. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Habbey (Oct 11, 2016)

*Hi,*

Hello,
I like the way you hit the nail on the head advising the Hamilton by taking a step at a time with first priority.I am interested in getting a Job in Quebec or Hamilton.I am a Laboratory Analyst by profession with B.sc degree in Chemistry living in Germany and from Nigeria.I will appreciate if you can render any advice on how to go about it.

Thanks,
Johnson.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Habbey said:


> Hello,
> I like the way you hit the nail on the head advising the Hamilton by taking a step at a time with first priority.I am interested in getting a Job in Quebec or Hamilton.I am a Laboratory Analyst by profession with B.sc degree in Chemistry living in Germany and from Nigeria.I will appreciate if you can render any advice on how to go about it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Johnson.



Why do you keep adding this on to other threads? Why not start one of your own?


----------

